# Tech 21 Paul Landers (Rammstein) Fly Rig



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2018)

http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/pl1_flyrig.html

Dude used Sansamp a lot back in the day, so I'm not surprised. Also apparently started using Sansamp again recently after his Axe FX died. Or so they claim.


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 2, 2018)

looks pretty cool. doesn't mention IR specifically, but says it can go direct to foh. very interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2018)

buriedoutback said:


> looks pretty cool. doesn't mention IR specifically, but says it can go direct to foh. very interesting.



Like other Sansamp stuff, I imagine it uses a LPF-style analog cab sim.


----------



## Soya (Oct 2, 2018)

Seems interesting that a guitar player in a very successful band with many many live crew members would want to endorse something so small and portable. But, then again I'd like to see my name on gear too


----------



## cGoEcYk (Oct 2, 2018)

He's like- "The animation is a few steps up from my Marshall MG"

It would be cool if it was truly br00tal like some kind of ISP Theta in there.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, if his main sound was/is coming from a sansamp, then I get that he could just go with the flyrig. 
But I'm not sure if he only needs this few sounds and let's kruspe does all the modulated stuff.

Then again. If I were in in a band as big as rammstein, I would totally go with more equipment on stage, just because I could. He for sure doesn't need to keep it small and lightweight.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 3, 2018)

Finally flyrig has got tuner. What a pity mine (RK5) doesn't have that feature :-/


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 3, 2018)

buriedoutback said:


> looks pretty cool. doesn't mention IR specifically, but says it can go direct to foh. very interesting.



Historically, that's been Tech21's bread & butter, pedals that can be plugged directly into a mixer or power amp and sound just like a 'real amp', ergo the name "Sansamp". (fyi, the word "sans" means "without" in French. So technically, Sansamp means "without amp")

But yeah, every "Sansamp" pedal has a built in 'cab sim' in the output, so I doubt you'll ever see any kind of 'ir loading' in any of their pedals.


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 3, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude used Sansamp a lot back in the day, so I'm not surprised. Also apparently started using Sansamp again recently after his Axe FX died. Or so they claim.



Not for nothin' but with a decent eq after it and/or a boost in front, the GT2 _can_ sounds pretty gnarly. I picked one up a couple of years ago when a used one showed up at a local store and with an MXR 10 band eq, I've gotten some really decent results.


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 3, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> Historically, that's been Tech21's bread & butter, pedals that can be plugged directly into a mixer or power amp and sound just like a 'real amp', ergo the name "Sansamp". (fyi, the word "sans" means "without" in French. So technically, Sansamp means "without amp")
> 
> But yeah, every "Sansamp" pedal has a built in 'cab sim' in the output, so I doubt you'll ever see any kind of 'ir loading' in any of their pedals.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 4, 2018)

I have the original rackmout and GT2, and I'll never part with them. I don't used them all the time, but when I need to scratch a certain itch, I've found that nothing can do what these do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




I was wondering when a demo would finally pop up. Sadly, it's running close to $450 here in Canada. :\

Even weirder, is that it costs $100 more than the RK5.... Go figure..

I think I might just stick with my GT2 and see if the MXR 10 band eq can help it along a bit.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 21, 2018)

Turgon said:


> Then again. If I were in in a band as big as rammstein, I would totally go with more equipment on stage, just because I could. He for sure doesn't need to keep it small and lightweight.



With the progress of digital gear, a lot of bands tour without amps, not because they can't afford it (Metallica certainly can) but because they solve lots of issues caused by amps, such as reliability, waves interference, maintenance etc. They make setups simpler and easier, one tech can handle all of it, you get a consistent sound whatever the venue, etc. 

Also, these guys can afford and already have the gear. You would totally go with more equipment, I get that, but they can't really have more equipment at that stage given the level they're at, it just becomes a matter of simplifying the logistics.
And three less crates of amps and cabs mean three more crates of pyrotechnics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2018)

They have nooo problems with having too much gear. Check out Richard's live rig.










In interviews, Richard kinda makes himself out to be a tone/gear freak and perfectionist.



I think Paul's just got the opposite mentality. He likes to have less gear. Fewer guitars, fewer cabs, no amps, no mics, all direct.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2018)

I once worked on building the main stage for a festival, one of the largest mobile stages in Europe. When we were done building it, it could support something crazy like 30 tons. When we got back the next day, they'd taken the ceiling down again and we were asked to replace a bunch of aluminum beams with stronger steel ones. I asked my boss why, and he just rolled his eyes and said: "Because... Rammstein."  It's the only time I've ever had to *rebuild a stage* because a band was literally too heavy for it. Only Rammstein.

Moral of the story: Paul Landers could tour with 8 4x12's and it would still be peanuts in the grand scheme of their production.


----------



## Soya (Oct 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have nooo problems with having too much gear. Check out Richard's live rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been an enormous Rammstein fan since the early days, but that's pretty fuckin stupid. Didn't know he needed the same amount of amps as Angus Young.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2018)

Soya said:


> I've been an enormous Rammstein fan since the early days, but that's pretty fuckin stupid. Didn't know he needed the same amount of amps as Angus Young.



I can kinda understand it.  They started doing heavy multitracking during the Mutter days, which is when Richard started doing the wall of Rectos.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2018)

Soya said:


> I've been an enormous Rammstein fan since the early days, but that's pretty fuckin stupid. Didn't know he needed the same amount of amps as Angus Young.



There's a pretty good chance that a lot of that gear is meant to be redundant for backup purposes.


----------



## Soya (Oct 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can kinda understand it.  They started doing heavy multitracking during the Mutter days, which is when Richard started doing the wall of Rectos.



So THAT'S where all the recto racks went....


----------



## Turgon (Oct 24, 2018)

I just recently read an Interview with Paul in Gitarre&Bass (German magazine).
He stated that he indeed uses the GT-2 exclusively live and just wanted something small to have for practicing and/or in the hotel room. As asked if he would use the fly rig live one day he wasn't sure, but might do so.

Soooo... I was right... He doesn't use it live. But I was wrong... the GT-2 isn't what you call a big rig 

And as Richard was brought up. In the same magazine a couple years earlier he stated that, in his home studio, he has installed some robotic micstands, which he can precisely move via Remote control.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Turgon said:


> I just recently read an Interview with Paul in Gitarre&Bass (German magazine).
> He stated that he indeed uses the GT-2 exclusively live and just wanted something small to have for practicing and/or in the hotel room. As asked if he would use the fly rig live one day he wasn't sure, but might do so.
> 
> Soooo... I was right... He doesn't use it live. But I was wrong... the GT-2 isn't what you call a big rig
> ...



Watch Richard's interview with Native Instruments. Dudes surprisingly picky and craZy with his gear and tone. He also shows off the robot.


----------



## ElNitro (Oct 24, 2018)

Turgon said:


> I just recently read an Interview with Paul in Gitarre&Bass (German magazine).
> He stated that he indeed uses the GT-2 exclusively live and just wanted something small to have for practicing and/or in the hotel room. As asked if he would use the fly rig live one day he wasn't sure, but might do so.
> 
> Soooo... I was right... He doesn't use it live. But I was wrong... the GT-2 isn't what you call a big rig
> ...



You can also see those robotic micstands in one of the documentaries, that they released some years ago. He seems so be a massive nerd and really into details.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Soya (Oct 30, 2018)

Heh of all the gear for Pete to demo. I'll have to check that out when I get off work.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds pretty good. 

are the cab sims typically not bypassable on the flyrig pedals? I know they’re not on the GT2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Sounds pretty good.
> 
> are the cab sims typically not bypassable on the flyrig pedals? I know they’re not on the GT2.



I did notice it sounded really dark and midrangey going into the FX loop so it may still be.


----------



## Guitarjon (Sep 9, 2021)

I just released a demo/review video on this awesome pedal!!


----------



## Accoun (Sep 9, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/pl1_flyrig.html
> 
> Dude used Sansamp a lot back in the day, so I'm not surprised. Also apparently started using Sansamp again recently after his Axe FX died. Or so they claim.



Since the thread got bumped... Did he ever mention what models he was using? Never was into Rammstein, so I only recently found out he was heavy into the Tech21 stuff and this got me curious - what amp sims did an Solid State/DI guy use? Rectos like his bandmate or something else?


----------



## Guitarjon (Sep 9, 2021)

Accoun said:


> Since the thread got bumped... Did he ever mention what models he was using? Never was into Rammstein, so I only recently found out he was heavy into the Tech21 stuff and this got me curious - what amp sims did an Solid State/DI guy use? Rectos like his bandmate or something else?



PSA-1 and GT-2


----------



## Accoun (Sep 9, 2021)

Guitarjon said:


> PSA-1 and GT-2


Oh, I wasn't clear - my bad. I meant on the AxeFX, unless it has emulations of these too.

BTW: watched your video. The really cheap Behringer Sansamp clones are starting to look attractive... 
(Might just play around with a combo of distortion pedal + EQ in software, tho. Should get at least a bit of that vibe)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 9, 2021)

Accoun said:


> Oh, I wasn't clear - my bad. I meant on the AxeFX, unless it has emulations of these too.
> 
> BTW: watched your video. The really cheap Behringer Sansamp clones are starting to look attractive...
> (Might just play around with a combo of distortion pedal + EQ in software, tho. Should get at least a bit of that vibe)


The Uberschall I imagine. He really liked the Uberschall model in Guitar Rig and used the real one briefly.

Or even Engl. He used Engl during the Reise Reise and Rosenrot era.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Accoun said:


> Since the thread got bumped... Did he ever mention what models he was using? Never was into Rammstein, so I only recently found out he was heavy into the Tech21 stuff and this got me curious - what amp sims did an Solid State/DI guy use? Rectos like his bandmate or something else?



That's the thing about the Tech 21 pedals, they aren't "models" of anything really. The GT-2 has 3 modes "Tweed", "British" and "California" which most people tend to define as settings that resemble Fender, Marshall and Mesa Mark series respectively. I don't know if Tech 21 has ever put out a pedal that was supposed to emulate any specific amp. Theirs have always been pedals that have a 'Marshall Flavor' or 'Mesa-like qualities' that sort of thing.
My guess is that when Landers used the GT-2, he was probably using the California setting on either the "hi gain" or "hot wired" settings.


----------



## Gmork (Sep 11, 2021)

Excuse my ignorance.. But.. Umm.. Why does someone need to use NINE amp heads on stage?!? What am i missing? Lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 11, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Excuse my ignorance.. But.. Umm.. Why does someone need to use NINE amp heads on stage?!? What am i missing? Lol


backups, live multi tracking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Excuse my ignorance.. But.. Umm.. Why does someone need to use NINE amp heads on stage?!? What am i missing? Lol



Fun. Because playing in front of a literal wall of sound is just so fucking fun.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Excuse my ignorance.. But.. Umm.. Why does someone need to use NINE amp heads on stage?!? What am i missing? Lol





KnightBrolaire said:


> backups, live multi tracking.



Yep. The Rammstein sound is simple riffs backed by tons of overdubs. You especially notice that on Mutter.

Also Richard's an absolute gearwhore. I'm sure he doesn't mind any reason to bring a shit-ton of gear onstage. He's such a stickler for gear and tone that he has an iso-closet and rack setup that emulates his home studio setup.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 11, 2021)

It was some time ago but I do seem to recall trying Guitar Rig because Richard has his own sig setup in it called the "Rammfire".


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 11, 2021)

Spinedriver said:


> That's the thing about the Tech 21 pedals, they aren't "models" of anything really. The GT-2 has 3 modes "Tweed", "British" and "California" which most people tend to define as settings that resemble Fender, Marshall and Mesa Mark series respectively. I don't know if Tech 21 has ever put out a pedal that was supposed to emulate any specific amp. Theirs have always been pedals that have a 'Marshall Flavor' or 'Mesa-like qualities' that sort of thing.
> My guess is that when Landers used the GT-2, he was probably using the California setting on either the "hi gain" or "hot wired" settings.


The Tech 21 British was the closest I've gotten to a Marshall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2021)

Spinedriver said:


> It was some time ago but I do seem to recall trying Guitar Rig because Richard has his own sig setup in it called the "Rammfire".



Yeah that's basically his very early 1992 - 1993 Recto I think? So pretty much anything from a Rev C - Rev F. I think the cab is a matching Recto cab he got around the same time.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 12, 2021)

My guess is he's only using a couple of those rectos at a time, and most are backups.


----------



## Soya (Sep 12, 2021)

Man reading through my replies from this thread, I don't think I like 2018 me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 12, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> My guess is he's only using a couple of those rectos at a time, and most are backups.



Some of those amps are for the stage volume as well. According to the guys at Kemper, Till doesn't use in-ears, he prefers old-school stage volume. 

It's funny though because they (Richard at least) recently moved to kempers, but still use like 5 of them. AND still have several amp heads on hand for the previously-mentioned stage monitoring. Someone did point out that he probably uses so many Kempers (and previously amps) at once because he runs a stereo rig. One preset is labeled "Zeig Dich L" and some are "Zeig Dich R", Zeig Dich being a song on their setlist and the L/R obviously meaning left and right.


----------



## Soya (Sep 13, 2021)

I feel like a couple Axe fx 3s in stereo and a stereo power amp would've been easier but I guess Kemper is a German company.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 13, 2021)

Never was much interested in PL’s side of things given my Mesa and ESP fanboyism, but this lil bastard sounds pretty nice! Great travel rig.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 13, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some of those amps are for the stage volume as well. According to the guys at Kemper, Till doesn't use in-ears, he prefers old-school stage volume.
> 
> It's funny though because they (Richard at least) recently moved to kempers, but still use like 5 of them. AND still have several amp heads on hand for the previously-mentioned stage monitoring. Someone did point out that he probably uses so many Kempers (and previously amps) at once because he runs a stereo rig. One preset is labeled "Zeig Dich L" and some are "Zeig Dich R", Zeig Dich being a song on their setlist and the L/R obviously meaning left and right.



That's the thing. When you've got pockets stuffed with cash and playing on a stage the size of theirs, why not go 'full rockstar' and get as many amps going at once as your techs can handle. I mean it's PURE ego at this point because any normal human would run one, maybe two per night and just have a couple as backups but that setup is just ridiculous.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Sep 14, 2021)

It must be frustrating Richard that he needs couple of tube amp stacks for his tone yet Paul just dances to the gig with pedal (image being metal zone)  I exaggerate here (doh  ) but still


----------

